# Homebrew controllers



## hydromagnet (Jan 7, 2015)

sorry.. couple more specifics..

I'm lookin at building a 480V AC controller 400-600 amp..


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

just curious, do you have a link to this 480v 600 amp ac motor?

The only AC kit I know of came from this thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/another-homebrew-ac-controller-45909.html But I think guy is out of town for a few months, but you can look at the code and schematics from his website.


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm out of town but I left a few kits with a friend so you can still order.

BTW any members on the Australian south cost? We're doing a road trip from Perth to Cairns.


----------



## hydromagnet (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi, thank you for the reply..

How much are u asking for your controller kit?


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

jhuebner said:


> BTW any members on the Australian south cost? We're doing a road trip from Perth to Cairns.


Hey Johannes,
I'm in Melbourne, not sure if you're coming that far south though.


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

hydromagnet said:


> Hi, thank you for the reply..
> 
> How much are u asking for your controller kit?


See here and send me an email.



Stiive said:


> Hey Johannes,
> I'm in Melbourne, not sure if you're coming that far south though.


I am! Should be there in Feb. You're the guy who made the DTC controller, right?

I can give you a ring when I'm there if you pm your phone #


----------

